
Ask HN: How would you maximize rent of a parking space? - xivzgrev
I have a space in my condo building I want to rent out, and I’m looking to maximize the rent paid.<p>Assume that I post a sign, and get only one person interested, and they ask me for a price.<p>1) If I give a number and it’s too high they may drop off<p>2) If I give a number and it’s too low then I have undercut myself<p>3) If I don’t give a number and ask their budget, they are incentivized to give the lowest reasonable number, which may be significantly lower than what I’m looking to get<p>My one data point is the HOA rents out spaces further away than mine for $200 &#x2F; mo, and they have excess supply. So I’m looking to get at least $200 (since my spot is closer), ideally $225.<p>I say assume one person responds because obviously having multiple would give me leverage to get to my ideal price. I’m trying to figure out a strategy if only one person responds, which seems likely given the “market” seems slow paced, maybe one person a month posts an ad for a parking space, and it may be up for a week to a month.
======
anigbrowl
2\. So what? Offer someone a decent deal and work out an arrangement where you
can borrow the car one day a month or something.

